# Exercising in COLD weather



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Well today, and for most of this week, it has been in the -35C to -25C range. Today with the windchill it is approximately -43C.

What's everyone's thoughts on exercising in this weather? (Outside). My first thought are that I don't feel comfortable with it. But for the most part besides her feet getting too cold (I have ordered booties) she seems fine. 

I guess I am worried that the cold weather will affect her breathing somehow and she will pass out or hurt herself in some other way. 
Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy cow that's cold! I wouldn't feel comfortable taking mine out in that for anything more than a potty, except maybe my 50lb PWD in a coat/booties for a quick jaunt around. I'd probably feel sorry enough for them to make a potty area in the garage, but I'm a sucker for these dogs LOL


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah that's what I've been doing. It's more of a "stretch your legs" walk around my building though. I've decided I'm just going to tire her out with tug and chase around the couch for the time being, and maybe invest in a treadmill if the price is right.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

It's 11F here today and Melon is at daycare. :biggrin: It's outdoor, but they get frequent inside breaks and he has a coat. He loves cold weather despite being bald.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That is crazy cold! I thought it was bad here! its 28F here today but that's nothing compared to -43!!! I don't know if I would be taking my dogs out in that kind of weather. I guess it does sort of depend on the breed though.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Charlie LOVES the cold, too. She _wants_ to be out in it, I just am not sure if I should let her or not. Savage, thats about 30 degrees warmer than here!! LOL that is Charlies favorite temp. I think!

Nutro, she does have pretty thick fur and an undercoat, but it's short and her belly is completely exposed. She's definitely no husky or malamute though! Her breed is from the UK so I'm pretty sure -40s are not her optimal temperature lol


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

It would depend on the dog for me. The 3 I have now would not be going out in that temperature (they're positively wimps in comparison. They have to be "forced" out if it drops below 60). But our elderly golden would have been thrilled. He adored the cold. And the hybrids I had would have had a blast, especially if there was snow. Those nuts would dive head first into snowbanks and wallow around. Still, it's something to keep a cautious eye on. If your pup is good about stopping before things get not good, you could always take her out til she's ready to come in. Or if she's like my nut cases, take her out for just "short" outings.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, it ended up dropping to -50 with the windchill but she insisted... On went the jacket and I made some makeshift boots from socks and those plastic PAWS boots lol, and out we went for a walk around the block (10 mins max). I was finding it hard to breath whenever my scarf fell down and it was then that I decided it's not happening again at that temp. 
She seemed fine but *I* don't want to pass out while walking her!

That being said, we are both fine until it hits -40ish so I've decided as long as she seems fine we will walk in that but stay close just in case.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Holy Crap that's cold!! Never mind the dogs I wouldn't go out in that. Mine are big babies anyway and don't have a lot of fur,

I wouldn't let then run around to much in that kind of cold, would probably do like the others mentioned.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

When it's that cold outside, we take Loki out for quick potty breaks and let him decide how long he wants to be out for. If he's not interested, it's a perfect time to work on different training/games indoors. Mental stimulation and training is often more tiring than physical exercise.

Stay warm!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Unfathomable to me. That's beyond cold!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My dogs are all inside this weekend. It's 19 degrees today. My mom's dogs would never be able to do it. Baxter might but I would rather have him inside.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd love to see what my dogs would do in that sort of cold. The coldest they've been in has been about 40degF and they were mad cases. It's 86 here today, but I must admit I'd love to see what they would do if they happened to see snow one day.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd let Avery out in it if that's what he wanted. The cold doesn't seem to bother him at all. Of course I don't want to be out there!!! Lol. It doesn't get cold like that here but Avery seems to like being out regardless of temp, esp if I go out with him.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

do you think it's ok if you're out there for a short period of time?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog's name is Loki also. a friend of mine named him.



Loki Love said:


> When it's that cold outside, we take Loki out for quick potty breaks and let him decide how long he wants to be out for. If he's not interested, it's a perfect time to work on different training/games indoors. Mental stimulation and training is often more tiring than physical exercise.
> 
> Stay warm!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> do you think it's ok if you're out there for a short period of time?



I'd say it is OK for short periods of time bbut I would try to limit it.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been letting her decide. It's quite a bit warmer now (though still cold) so I'm not as worried about it. Sometimes she wants to rush back in and sometimes she wants to stay out for a bit.


----------



## kel116 (Jan 3, 2012)

I live in norther Alberta my 4 year old Lab has no problems being out in -30 to -40 temps for short periods of time. (15-60 minutes).She runs, hunts, exercises as she wants, when she gets cold she/we come in. I use mushers secret on her feet to help condition them and protect them from the snow/cold and she handles the cold well.Your dogs will tell you when they have had enough of the cold before they get exhausted from the cold. She has never had any problems exercising in the snow or cold worse than snow nose.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Most bigger dogs love snow, and they can get a great workout by plowing through it. Spend 30 to 40 minutes in the snow, and your dog will get a workout that leaves her exhausted and her muscles toned.


----------

